# storage rentals



## thunderson5 (Aug 24, 2009)

ive heard of people staying in storage rentals,i think there real cheap and big enough to even put furniture in,or pull your car all the way in,if you had some spare money,it might be pretty nice.you could always crap in a bucket and then dump it.have thought about doing it myself.and do some even have elect?i think most dont even have people there all night or anyone even really watching them.in winter might be able to get them real cozy,would like to hear from people who tried this since i live in a camper right now but am waiting for the county to come by anytime and tell me i cant live in it.and if not its allways good to have a fallout plan.if i was forced to move i would have to just leave my camper since i have no truck to pull it and no other place i can afford to park and live anyways close enough.its parked on a friends property right now and i pay him rent really cheap but the county around here are real dicks and probably just a matter of time before they get around to fucking with me.


----------



## Dameon (Aug 24, 2009)

I've never tried it, but I've run into one or two people who have, and generally, the storage places keep an eye out for signs of people trying to live in them. It'd be a lot of sneaking around and worrying about being caught.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 24, 2009)

a friend of mine rents out those storage spaces to have band practice in. no one complains about the noise either.


----------



## L.C. (Apr 8, 2011)

gat a storage unit with an interior light and you can get an adapter to convert the light socket into an outlet.Be careful though, they are easy to overload the sockets are only meant for 200 watts max, or less.


----------



## lowerarchy (Apr 8, 2011)

I slept in one for a couple or three nights. It was 24 hour access so nobody gave a fuck.

It was infested with fleas and bedbugs. The lights were on 24 hours a day. 

Generally it sucked, I'd sooner sleep rough if the weather was survivable.


----------

